# Estate Sale Find



## Monark52 (Dec 13, 2010)

I got this Cadillac Saturday at an estate sale. It`s got a Cadet speedo and a two speed New Departure hub that works perfectly. I squirted oil in the hub, filled the tires with air, took her for a spin and man is that second gear tough! It should get me to 50 mph!

Anyone have info on this? I`m assuming it`s a Schwinn built bike but not sure of the year. I`ll look for a serial number eventually but i`m guessing late 40`s?
The shifter is blacked out but not the hubs.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 13, 2010)

I dont think it is a Schwinn...sure is nice, tho!


----------



## Monark52 (Dec 13, 2010)

I thought these were made by Shelby first and then by Schwinn? I guess i`m wrong. I`d love to know the full story on these!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 13, 2010)

Not the same bike but could be the same maker...hmmm
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle552.htm


----------



## Monark52 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Serial Number*

I looked for the serial number. It was on the bottom and it reads P469951


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle552.htm 
looks pretty close! same paint scheme on rear fender, and the frame looks shelby to me!
same badge too!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your bike was made by Shelby and I have had one very similar that is a Shelby Flyer. You'll also see these with Western Flyer badges and a few others. It will be a very nice riding bike when you  get it all tuned up or restored.


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 16, 2010)

That bike looks great!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 16, 2010)

Cool find!Id love to find a good bike like that at an estate sale!!


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Dec 18, 2010)

Great find!  i only seem to find over priced girl's middleweights at estate sales.


----------

